# Highway Patrol halts K9 procedures - News 14 Carolina



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td width=80 align=center valign=top><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/7i-0&fd=R&url=http://news14.com/content/top_stories/595384/highway-patrol-halts-k9-procedures/Default.aspx&cid=0&ei=YPocSIvKO4jMyQSg5PDVDg&usg=AFrqEzc8eTQKaeEPljnS-JT1m5KbKg5Tjg"><img src=http://www.google.com/news?imgefp=Ip1EtCUxnaYJ&imgurl=images.news14.com/media/2008/4/30/images/0130_K9.jpg width=80 height=60 alt="" border=1><br><font size=-2>News 14 Carolina</font></a></font></td><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/7-0&fd=R&url=http://news14.com/content/top_stories/595384/highway-patrol-halts-k9-procedures/Default.aspx&cid=0&ei=YPocSIvKO4jMyQSg5PDVDg&usg=AFrqEzeGHm9g1kvF6FPL21hWZYMp-6ypVg">Highway Patrol halts <b>K9</b> procedures</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>News 14 Carolina, NC -</font> <nobr>Apr 30, 2008</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>Wednesday, the Highway Patrol suspended all <b>K9</b> operations at the agency. The patrol says after hearing testimony from troopers, officials feel the need to <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

